# Exit Survey



## Texacobeacon (Jan 13, 2021)

Does anyone know who receives your exit survey after it’s submitted? Seems pretty dumb if it just went to your store’s HR.


----------



## NKG (Jan 13, 2021)

You can put that you murdered a tm and nothing would be done js


----------



## Texacobeacon (Jan 13, 2021)

Fantastic! I’d expect nothing less.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 13, 2021)

It goes to your HR.  If he is any good, he will follow up with leaders, and potentially with you.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 14, 2021)

Is this exit survey for ALL employees or just those at a TL level?

That being said the exit surveys should be a form on Workday just like the resignation one. _Someone outside your store should look at exit surveys._

Now I realize that retail has a lot of turnover but Target should look whether a particular store in a district and/or region has much more than others.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 14, 2021)

It is for all team members.


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Sep 15, 2021)

Yetive said:


> It goes to your HR.  If he is any good, he will follow up with leaders, and potentially with you.


I sure hope she will follow up with me.  I put a paragraph at the end about some people that are dragging my department down.  I forgot to write about the TM having some really cringey PDA in an aisle with another TM while her ex was working vendor product in front if them. (I reported it to a leader at the time.)


----------



## Dream Baby (Sep 16, 2021)

I think doing an exit survey AFTER I decide to leave is pointless. You should have asked my opinion during my annual review.

It's amusing that if you read my annual reviews you would really have no idea what I do or what department I work.

IMHO any company that does annual reviews at the same time every year regardless of your start date shows they mean nothing.


----------



## xNightStockerx (Sep 16, 2021)

I just did an exit an exit survey. No one really cares at my store. Dont know why I even bothered.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Sep 16, 2021)

Because the opinions of people who don't work there don't matter. Not even the people that do matter a lot of the time.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 16, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> I think doing an exit survey AFTER I decide to leave is pointless. You should have asked my opinion during my annual review.
> 
> It's amusing that if you read my annual reviews you would really have no idea what I do or what department I work.
> 
> IMHO any company that does annual reviews at the same time every year regardless of you start date shows they mean nothing.


Your TL didn't ask you if you had any questions, comments or concerns during your review?


----------



## Dream Baby (Sep 18, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Your TL didn't ask you if you had any questions, comments or concerns during your review?


Not really because I know she didn't actually do my review the ETL did.

However I did mention the massive TL turnover in the store.

Her last day at my store was a couple of days ago!


----------



## Captain Orca (Sep 28, 2021)

Worked out my 2 wks, no call outs no being late.  End of shift, ID badge on TSC desk, mouth shut, walked out.  Not a word said.  Called pay and benefits from the car, snagged my 401-K.  Never looked back.  No survey.


----------



## JiJi (Sep 28, 2021)

Y'all got exit surveys?


----------

